# Have you taken a year off or quit?



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I took last year off. May be taking this year also; we're still debating.

Our group of friends has changed over the years, and a large portion of our group has drifted apart and coupled with the flu hitting a large portion of them in 2009 , we had a very poor turnout. 

We did a party 3 years in a row, and then last year we just told people we needed a year off. 

I had some friends ask if I'd do one and just "scale it back a little" if the regular party thing was too much... but me personally, that's the reason I like throwing parties - to go absolutely crazy with the decor and a theme and such.  So if I didn't feel up to going nuts, then I didn't want to do it at all. 

Not saying that you have to go all out, but you could think also about asking for victims... I mean volunteers... to host a party at their house this year and you'll contribute what you feel comfortable with doing (decor, food, or time) and that way at least you'll still have a Halloween party if you feel really bad about missing it. 

Nothing wrong with not doing one - you have to decide if you want to or not.

And as I haven't gone back to throwing a party after a year off, I can't tell if the group will come back... but I'd like to think they would.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Me personally, I don't ever plan on taking a year off. There are not enough years in life to let any slip by. I want pictures and memories of every single one.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I have had a party the last three years but have decided not to have one this year. They are a lot of work and expense and the turnout is always low (20ish people). I enjoyed the tots so much last year, I decided to put my time and money into making a better yard haunt for them instead this coming Halloween. We decorated quite a bit last year and had a record amount of TOTers. I'm hoping it gets better every year!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

Kymmm said:


> I have had a party the last three years but have decided not to have one this year. They are a lot of work and expense and the turnout is always low (20ish people). I enjoyed the tots so much last year, I decided to put my time and money into making a better yard haunt for them instead this coming Halloween. We decorated quite a bit last year and had a record amount of TOTers. I'm hoping it gets better every year!


*Likewise, I totally agree! This year will be dedicated entirely to my yardhaunt and the better candies for the TOTs! *


----------



## HalloweeNut Productions (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm still deciding whether or not to try a party this year. Last year was my first, and only 3 people showed up. I'd like to try one more time, but with doing a totally new kind of haunt this year, I'm just not sure it's in the budget.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I had thought about it.Of course I always do as it is sooooo much work.We had well over 100 I think 117 or 125 I can't remember now lol.And I can't even remember part of the evening because I was busy keeping my punch pitchers full.
But I decided to do it and hopefully not have as big a crowd.
I am buying 3-4 3 gal drink dispensers so I won't have to be making drinks all night.
I did make 4 pitchers up before hand that hold 120 oz but still had to make more.We went thru 7 gallons of cocktails and a keg.I had way to much food so I can cut back there.
I just can't not do it the kids talk about it all year long and do a countdown so I can't let them down.


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

Not because I wanted too, my mother died Oct in 2000 and my barn burned down in Jul 2007, those are the only two years I have missed having a party since 1999. I too like kprimm don't want to miss a minute of it...................


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

explain things arent up to par right now and see if anyone would be willing to help...or make it like a pot luck with some easy simple cheap or possibly free decor...dont try to stick to a theme


----------



## natalyn (Oct 15, 2009)

I always decorate but I do "even/odd" with my parties. On odd years I have a HUGE party. On even years I have a small party. It has worked out great so far. I am already prepping for my ODD party this year.


----------



## Marie Roget (May 2, 2010)

Last year I was pretty sick in the hospital in October, so our party was postponed. My husband, daughter, & our usual haunt crew put up the yard stuff without me & took pics & vid to show me, which really cheered me up. This year we're again having our annual charity yard haunt & party for friends, neighbors, & the haunt crew ghoulies.

I'm in total agreement with kprimm & obcessedwithit upthread- life is short & I don't care how much work it is, I'll just pace myself a little slower maybe. Don't want to EVER give up those lovely photos, vids, & memories of the smiles on everyone's faces!


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Last year my wife and I celebrated our 30th Anniversary on Oct. 9 with a Mass and party/reception (about 90 people) at a local restaurant. With that going on, and the cost involved, we decided not to throw our Halloween party. Of course, most Halloween party attendees were at the reception anyway...
But, we found that we ENJOYED not having the Halloween party. We had time to take a vacation through New England (including Salem), saw "The Addams Family" on Broadway, and enjoyed the season. While I had a graveyard set up early, I didn't decorate the haunt/garage. 2 days before Halloween I did a "Trunk or Treat" at a friend's church, so I just put the same set up in our drive way. It was pretty elaborate, and I think the kids enjoyed it as much as the usual haunt!
If you feel like taking a year off, take it! If people are disappointed, this might make them anticipate the following year's party even more...

Oh, one other thing. From our very first invitation, we always called it "our first, (second, third, etc) BUT NOT ANNUAL, Halloween Party". Neither of us ever wanted to feel _obligated_ to throw a party, and this was our way of subtly announcing that fact.


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

Just did our first Halloween party(ish) last year. Just the close family and a friend or two.

We've got our own yard haunt as well.

Thinking about doing the party again this year. Maybe a little bigger.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Spookyone and I enjoyed the last 6 years of having a Halloween Party. We just love it. There hasnt been a thought yet that said we would take a year off. i hope we cont to enjoy the crazy time with the family and friends with Halloween. So if you feel that you need to take a year off to take a break. Go for it. Relax and enjoy and think fuzzy hairy thoughts about Halloween for us!


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

We decided not to have one this year and put the money towards a family vacation in January. I hate to even type those words and know that I will regret it as well as everyone who usually comes to the party.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

My Husband and I have hosted a Halloween party for the past 3 yrs. We had planned on doing one this year...but after really thinking about it I'm pretty sure that we're going to skip it.

We've always had a good turn out. We try to keep it small with just some close friends, and almost everyone that's invited shows up. I think the problem, for me, lies in the cost and effort and not feeling like my guests really appreciate or enjoy it as much as we do. Not that they have to. And not that I don't enjoy the effort behind it. But this past year, for the second year in a row, my guests came over and almost all of them sat infront of the tv to watch the Phillies game. 

I'm not a sports fan, but I get it that some people are just THAT into it. A lot of my decorating was in the back yard. We had put up a cornfield and cemetary. The cornfield took quite a few weekends and much patience. (But I LOVED the outcome) I was really kind of annoyed that I went through all of the trouble and there were a few people that didn't even see that back yard was decorated because they were glued to the television. 

I don't think that a lot of people realize the effort and most importantly the cost of throwing Halloween parties like we do here on the forum LOL! 

At any rate, my Hubby and I have talked about taking the year off and just really enjoying the month of Oct. There are a ton of pro haunts in the area that we just never seem to get to. So we'll try to hit more of those. And who knows...I may get that wild hair up my a$$ to have a party at the last minute. If that does indeed happen...anyone watching any sports will be charged a cover


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks for all the varied opinions! I will definitely still be celebrating in some way, but I'm thinking about trying something new this year. 

I think I usually have a lot of fun throwing a party, but I always do wonder afterwards if it was "worth" it, which leads me to believe I'm not enjoying it as much as I should. Most of my guests are great, but some I see only that one time a year - and they never invite me to their events. I do feel a bit taken advantage of, and if I'm spending the amount of $$ I have in the past, and not feeling like it's making me happy, there need to be some changes. 

I think I'll make an announcement soon, and we'll see if anyone decides to pick up the gauntlet. If not, I think it would be fun to go to some huge costume ball, rent a limo, eat a great dinner, create an elaborate costume and even have my hair done - and all that (for myself, husband and another couple) would still be a lot less $$ than a party. 

ChrisW, I also LOVE the idea of taking a vacation - especially with a Halloween theme!!! That is a definite possibility.


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

I love this thread, I gotta say. I feel exactly the same way. I live in the boonies with no chance of TOT's. I have no problem with turn out, quantity that is, quality on the other hand.... in the past couple of years, my 2 kids have graduated high school and started college. They have a whole new set of friends, and trust me, their college friends are not as fun. I have 100 guests give or take and I only know about half of them now. And people have become so accustomed to the haunt, they show up and don't even bother to wear a costume anymore. I have told my family that I just wanted to take a Halloween themed family vacation, but they don't want to take a year off. So.... not sure. I have my Halloween spirit but for some reason this year I don't really feel like sharing it. But of course I will, the show must go on.


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

I decided to take this year off and commit to it now, that way I won't start buying or planning and then push myself into another year when I feel so ambivilent towards it. I put out a posting on facebook, and I'm not sure if many people saw it or not, but I'll admit I was a little disappointed not to have made more waves with it. I was expecting at least a few people to be disappointed. Oh well, maybe that just reaffirms that it's time to re-evaluate. 

And I'm definitely still celebrating and getting dressed up and splurging on MYSELF this year


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

I took off about 12 years!....I started back up in 2008 and have been doing a walk-through/party the last few years....The group has changed between the gap but it's still a fun time people look forward too....I think the one thing that was important to me on the years that I didn't do it was to go do "SOMETHING" that was Halloween....We have a local campground that goes all out with a haunted trail/barn with a dj and hot chocolate/food concession by a bon fire at the end.....A local Halloween parade and a trip further out to the city for a professional haunt.....Putting a few cool decorations out in the yard....I usually do those things whether I have a party or not but that's what I would highly recommend if you decide not to do one so you don't feel like your missing out.....ZR


----------



## GhostMagnet (Jul 14, 2009)

I had the house mostly decorated last year when we had to cancel- I was devastated. Didn't even come on here for months and months. If I had my way, I would never take a year off. We did decorate the outside, and even won the neighborhood decorating contest. But, there's nothing like a Halloween party.


----------

